# Tas: Somewhere 28th Dec



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday all

Anyone keen for a paddle in the morning?[friday 28th] Im gonna start somewhere early, given the nor west forcast Im thinking about Margate or Kettering.

Happy to catch up with anyone who cant make an early start[feet wet at 5:30 is the plan]

Targets are escapee Atlantic Salmon, Aussie Salmon, Flatties, Calamari/arrows, Bream and pretty much anything else that swims :lol: A Calamari and a few flattie fillets for dinner tomorow night is the number one goal 

Bit late notice I'll admit but with a warm 28 forcast I thought I'd throw the idea out there 

Blaen....Vert...Chief...Macca...Bent...and the rest....you know the drill 8) :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Baldy said:


> but with a warm 28 forcast I thought I'd throw the idea out there


28 deg in Tasmania? Blimey that is a heatwave! :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry Baldy,

I got roped into some land based action for tomorrow morning. I'll be hitting Long and Nutgrove Beachs with a couple of yak-less mates, from about 7:30 am.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

bummer, i missed this thread, went to FHB on my own until the rain, wind and lack of bites sent me home.

Even sent you a PM, going again monday (31st) morning if the wind doesnt get up too much


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey mate, yeah I didnt see the pm untill I got home that night...doh!

Where are you thinking of going tomorow ? Im keen. FHB on the western shore wont be much good with the nor easterly forcast.

Im the same, wait till I see what the wind is doing in the morning and decide where to go from there.

Not planning a real early start, so I'll check the forum in the morning.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I had no definite plans on where to go, best to wait and see what the wind does. I take no joy from battling against it.



> DERWENT ESTUARY, north of Iron Pot:
> Northeasterly winds 10 to 20 knots tending more northerly during the afternoon and reaching 15 to 25 knots. Stronger gusts especially in the afternoon.
> 
> STORM BAY AND CHANNEL, north of the lines Southport Island to Cape Bruny, Cape Queens Elizabeth to Wedge Island:
> ...


I've got most of my gear sorted, will just need to load the car and go.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

As I haven't heard from you, I'm going to head to pipe clay lagoon for the morning. Not sure I'll catch anything but the current down there will be good for my paddling fitness !


----------

